# Darn dog chewed ABS cables



## Pague-usen (Jan 29, 2012)

This morning I found some cables on my yard, and when I started my rogue the ABS light stayed lit. Do you guys have any idea how expensive it can be to get it fixed? Is it safe to drive like that for a few days?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The ABS wheel sensors are very expensive. Try to get one from a junk yard. In case of failure of the ABS system, the ECU should set it to "fail safe" mode; this means that it should be OK to drive but without any ABS function.


----------



## Pague-usen (Jan 29, 2012)

Tks Rogoman


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, front sensors from Nissan are around $240 each and the rears are around $170 each. The one thing I would do is make sure there are no bare wires that could short out. Wrap any exposed ends with electrical tape. Hopefully the damage is limited to just the sensor's harness and not the vehicle's harness! Depending on how extensive the damage is, the wires "may" be able to be repaired.


----------

